# Connecticut 1109.2.4  13 inch reach to faucet controls/water



## Hyrax4978 (Dec 29, 2017)

CT state building code calls out a 13" reach for at least one fixture in the toilet rooms. If we have just one single occupant toilet room with a wall hung sink, has anyone been able to accommodate this? not a problem if its mounted in a counter, but i seem to be struggling with the reach of one of those wall hung sinks. 

Thans


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 31, 2017)

Consider side reach if you can't find a sink that works, what of a Am Stan Lucerene?


----------



## steveray (Jan 2, 2018)

We get it all the time here......motion works real well, but I have had people "side mount" a faucet too...My understanding is that that is going away in the next code so a mod might be an alternative if it is already installed....


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jul 12, 2018)

steveray said:


> We get it all the time here......motion works real well, but I have had people "side mount" a faucet too...My understanding is that that is going away in the next code so a mod might be an alternative if it is already installed....



I have always used motion activated faucets in the application. Also keep in mind that the soap dispenser also needs to be with that 13" reach range at this sink which will probably need to be mounted on the side wall. The state accessibility inspector got me on that recently.

As far as this requirement goes, one of my clients is a member of the State Technical Code Committee and I have been lead to believe this requirement is staying in the next code. During the same conversation it was explained to me that this reach range has nothing to do with people in wheel chairs, its to accommodate handicaped persons who may not have full control of their hands / fingers and need to use their wrists to turn on the water.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank you for the clarification, there is an ongoing need to understand the limits of various conditions.


----------



## steveray (Jul 13, 2018)

Tim,

This is the "proposed" code section:

(Amd) 1109.2.3 Lavatories. Where lavatories are provided, at least 5 percent, but not less than
one, shall be accessible. Where an accessible lavatory is located within the accessible water
closet compartment at least one additional accessible lavatory shall be provided in the
multicompartment toilet room outside the water closet compartment. Where the total lavatories
provided in a toilet room or bathing facility is four or more, at least one lavatory with enhanced
reach ranges shall be provided.

So when we have 4 lavs, you will follow enhanced from ANSI which we have never used before...


----------

